# wheres the best place to buy gym wear.



## andye (Jan 30, 2006)

im after some new gym wear ,ie tees, tanks and pants.

im sick of forking out 30-40 quid for a pair of track pants to see every chav and his dog wearing them.

wheres the best place to get some good baggies etc

cheers


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

try the extreme website the address is at the bottom of my sig


----------



## romeo69 (Sep 7, 2005)

Ebay


----------



## andye (Jan 30, 2006)

tried ebay but tbh i think ebay is just as expensive as the shops now.

cheers pscarb, gonna have a look at that site.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> try the extreme website the address is at the bottom of my sig


I was looking at this the other day and the range on there is really good, i cant buy any yet cause i'm baggies and that look stupid if you are a skinny **** like me :boohoo:


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Jamie,

P-offf you are not skinny!

TK Maxx lads, or Prada Mark!

Primark is great for clothing for pro-tan!

I don't mind spending a tenner on some gym gear at TK Maxx, get it in clearance, I have stacks of stuff that was like 2 pounds! But it would be 30-40 quid in a normal shop.

Have to dig a bit!

x

x

x

T


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Tatyana said:


> P-offf you are not skinny!


Yeah but all the clothes are like XXXXXXXL when you buy baggies lol 

I wont be next year


----------



## mitch1436114502 (Jun 13, 2005)

GAP, for some cheap baggies...


----------



## rayvonn (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi mate

Just got a weider ragtop off ebay came today was about £13 buy it now its good quality the same person sells other weider stuff too, also just got 2 e-books for £2 one telling how to make your own supplements very good indeed!

hope this helps:beer:


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I was going to get some baggies but me and Jamie would have to share.. one in each leg lol


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

i get all my stuff from extreme Doug has some quality stuff


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

remember you all get 25% off all stuff on the Extreme site (except stuff already discounted in our specials section), so £30 baggies are £22.50 to UK-Muscle.co.uk members.

The GASP jeans are awesome.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

lukeybigarms said:


> I was going to get some baggies but me and Jamie would have to share.. one in each leg lol


We could prob fit the Capster in aswell?

Are you gonna get your **** up to Baz and V's show in Nov Lukey?


----------



## andye (Jan 30, 2006)

EXTREME said:


> remember you all get 25% off all stuff on the Extreme site (except stuff already discounted in our specials section), so £30 baggies are £22.50 to UK-Muscle.co.uk members.
> 
> The GASP jeans are awesome.


cool

i wasnt aware of this. cheers


----------



## strongbone (Feb 16, 2008)

I am going to buy some clothing from extreme but no idea on Sizes? in inches?


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

America, even with the shipping its still cheaper.

House of pain are good.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

strongbone said:


> I am going to buy some clothing from extreme but no idea on Sizes? in inches?


Call or e-mail them dude, they are a good bunch.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

wogihao said:


> America, even with the shipping its still cheaper.
> 
> House of pain are good.


providing they write "samples" on the front or you'll get stung by custom charges...which is sh1te!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Five-O said:


> providing they write "samples" on the front or you'll get stung by custom charges...which is sh1te!


How do you send it back if it the wrong size or faulty, or if you dont like it?


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> How do you send it back if it the wrong size or faulty, or if you dont like it?


To be fair if you cant workout a sizeing chart you shouldnt be spending money in shops.  I cant stand people that buy stuff and then take it back because "i dont like it" as a adult we should live our purchace decisions good/bad like what happened when you purchaced the product were you high or drunk?

If its faulty then sure then you have a issue but this rarely happens (i had one dud dvd once from the US and they just sent another one.)


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Magic Torch said:


> How do you send it back if it the wrong size or faulty, or if you dont like it?


exactley mate, pain in the **** aint it tbh.


----------



## wombat68 (Mar 21, 2008)

strongbone said:


> I am going to buy some clothing from extreme but no idea on Sizes? in inches?


I have just bought some stuff from extreme, was really pleased with their service and speed of delivery.....I bought some of the Gasp range of gym wear which is really well made. If you click on some of the items it does tell you the size in inches that it comes up.

My only minor gripe is that I am 6'3" tall and some of the tops came up a little short in the body, ok if your in shape but i have a long way to go lol.

Anyway thats only a very minor thing and I can put up with that, excellent service and the Gasp stuff seems to be a very well made range too

Hope that helps.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Five-O said:


> exactley mate, pain in the **** aint it tbh.




Size charts dont mean sh1t...


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

wombat68 said:


> I have just bought some stuff from extreme, was really pleased with their service and speed of delivery.....I bought some of the Gasp range of gym wear which is really well made. If you click on some of the items it does tell you the size in inches that it comes up.
> 
> My only minor gripe is that I am 6'3" tall and some of the tops came up a little short in the body, ok if your in shape but i have a long way to go lol.
> 
> ...


I think some of the muscle wear is ment like that dude  Still at least it makes you wanna get that six pack underway! Like when arnie cut the bottom of his trousers off


----------



## justdiscovering (May 10, 2007)

workoutworldonline.co.uk ive just got 3 world gym sweatshirts for £28 got shed loads of bottoms £20 ragtops ect plus free delivery.dont work for em just found em by surfing they aint bad.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> Size charts dont mean sh1t...


Depends, I wouldnt order from a site that just gave S,M,L,XL,XXL ect theres no way of knowing what they meen.. Like for instance some of my t-shirt that i get sent from the inlaws are 4xl but that because its Japan... uk im only 2xl but then thats work wear stuff....

However I dont get how when you have the mesurements for chest ect infront of you how its possible to make a mistake unless your useing a internet forum tape mesure thats way off...:beer1:


----------



## wombat68 (Mar 21, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> I think some of the muscle wear is ment like that dude  Still at least it makes you wanna get that six pack underway! Like when arnie cut the bottom of his trousers off


Yeah very true, still makes is hard when your 'six pack' is more like an undulating one pack hehe


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

wombat68 said:


> Yeah very true, still makes is hard when your 'six pack' is more like an undulating one pack hehe


I beleve its called a "power belly" in lifting circles.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

wogihao said:


> I beleve its called a "power belly" in lifting circles.


Yeah but when it sticks out the bottom of your t-shirt its just wrong.....


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> Yeah but when it sticks out the bottom of your t-shirt its just wrong.....


Hahha yea, mostly its the women where you see that though (at least in my gym )


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you can get cheap gym wear from most places but how long it will last is the question, i have just bought some more gasp stuff from extreme my missus will kill me when i fly back home 

also try betta bodies they have a great range they also sponsor the board...i get my wifes training stuff from their


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

fvcking sport world!

decent pair of trackies and some decent fitting t-shirt, occaisionally wear a vest but leave the posing to those who look good...lol.....nah, like a nice fitting t-shirt, but not too tight.


----------

